# My phone is blowin up



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What's goin on with the notifications.. ? My just hadn't stopped today. 8, 9, 10 every hour.. It's the Aliens Mannnnnn..


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

cogburn said:


> What's goin on with the notifications.. ? My just hadn't stopped today. 8, 9, 10 every hour.. It's the Aliens Mannnnnn..


Yes!!! We were talking bout this on another thread. They so need to fix this bug! Lol I'd go to the review page from the App Store and write a review telling them what's goin on. That's the only way they will find out about it and be able to do an update to fix this problem. For me it's really irritating! Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And I thought I was just popular! Lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm out !! This place is gettin too crowded.. Good luck to you all, catch ya on the flip side !!

Cogburn


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

And you know what happens when there are too many chickens in one coop


----------

